# couplers



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

do you guys change out couplers to a common brand so all will work on difference brands , I started out with a bachmann set, and since have bought other brands of rolling stock and a couple of locomotives, and realized the coulpers dont work, the rolling stock is sasy to change out but the locomotives not so easy, or is it just me:dunno:


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Some people do change out couplers to one common type -- often KaDee. I take a more conservative approach. If the couplers are of the knuckle type (not hook-horn) and working fine, I leave them alone. If not, I covert to KaDee couplers.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

I haven't bought anything new is a long time, but back when I did, changing to Kadees was the first thing done between the box and the track. #5 is the most common for rolling stock, and yes, some locos can be a bit of a challenge, but Kadee seems to have a solution for everything I've ever come across somewhere in their very extensive line. I know that there are similar items out there now from other manufacturers that look and work almost the same, but as far as I am concerned, I use Kadee. Exclusively.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Just like jesteck, I use Kadee couplers, exclusively. However, I am fond of the whisker couplers. They are much easier to install, in my opinion. I also make sure to mount the coupler box on the frame of all my rolling stock, rather than on the trucks.
God Bless
Bob


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I also swap out the couplers when I get a " new" piece of rolling stock for Kaydee (usually #148) couplers. I want them consistent. But that's a personal preference.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's not just you...it is more difficult to change the couplers
on some locos. I use Kadees when I change out a car, and
try to stay with #148 which is much easier to indysll than the
Kadee #5 that uses the copper spring box. 

All of my locos are Bachmann and have the knuckle couplers
they use. I don't consider those to be as dependable as Kadees,
tho, due to the difficulty, I have yet to change them. They
don't always work well with Kadees. Sometimes they don't
work that well with each other when locos are in a consist.

One major additional thought. Be sure to get the
insulated Kadee alignment tool. It will save you lots
of frustration. Also get a package each of the thin and
regular Kadee washers for use to align body mounted
couplers.

Don


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I also use Kadee couplers. I run long trains from twenty to forty cars and I found the other brands don't hold up and come apart especially on 1.5 percent grade. So if they are not Kadee they get changed.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm inclined to believe the plastic couplers were made with the intention to only pull short little trains, i.e. Christmas tree sets. Now if ya put a dab of super glue on them before ya couple the cars together, they might hold for a bit longer.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Not only easier to install but I think they're more reliable. I've had the #5s not spring back to center occasionally. Probably poor installation on my part but I don't have to worry with whisker couplers. They always work perfect.



oldsarge218 said:


> Just like jesteck, I use Kadee couplers, exclusively. However, I am fond of the whisker couplers. They are much easier to install, in my opinion. I also make sure to mount the coupler box on the frame of all my rolling stock, rather than on the trucks.
> God Bless
> Bob


----------

